
AT&T considers getting rid of DirecTV as TV business tanks, WSJ reports - JaimeThompson
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/09/att-considers-getting-rid-of-directv-as-tv-business-tanks-wsj-reports/
======
situational87
>The Journal report doesn't use the word "sale" to describe what AT&T is
considering, but the end result could be AT&T no longer owning DirecTV.

You don't have to repeat corporate nonsense-speak that makes them sound like
less of a failure. If they are selling the unit then write that they are
selling it. Stop letting your source put their dumb spin on it.

------
JaimeThompson
Maybe it is just me but from a long term revenue / profit standpoint all that
money they spend on satellite TV would have been better spent on Fiber.

------
bwip
AT&T has so, so many OTT streaming assets.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assets_owned_by_Warner...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_assets_owned_by_WarnerMedia)

------
CMRoxburgh
TV is going the way of the dinosaur, my kids would rather watch video on their
phone than the TV.

